# any ideas



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi my mrs took anavar and since she stop her libido is a lot lower than before she started any ideas for a libido boost or any way to level it back out . Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Try yohimbine


----------

